# Any tips for puppy barking?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka doesn't like noise. Every time he sees me about to make some, he'll get up and walk away to the far end of the hall. 

So now, every time he barks at people on the street, I immediately go into the bathroom and close the door. That usually gets him to stop. Maybe, one of these days, he'll learn to don't start!


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2015)

Heh, yeah. I'm really hoping he grows out of it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I need some help on stopping the unnecessary barking as well, When guest arrive, stand up, go to leave, It is really bad


----------

